# Alsa+sound-Problem

## Sebs

Hallo liebes Forum,

seit mehreren Tagen versuche ich, ein Problem mit der Soundausgabe meines Gentoo-Systems zu lösen.

Das Problem ist aufgetreten, als ich meine Kernel von 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 auf 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 aktualisiert habe.

Folgende Infos habe ich bisher gesammelt:

```
Marvin II sebs # lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            25016  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14566  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel          22233  0 

snd_hda_codec          62343  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                77359  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              19330  1 snd_pcm

snd                    59162  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6767  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7765  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Diese geladenen Module sind identisch zur Ausgabe unter 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 unter dem der Sound funktioniert, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich da noch ein snd_seq-Modul habe, was aber meines Erachtens keinen Einfluss haben kann...

```
Marvin II sebs # lspci | grep -i Audio

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

01:06.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)

```

Ebenfalls identisch zur Ausgabe unter Kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6.

Der alsamixer funktioniert unter 2.6.34-gentoo-r1. sagt aber "Dieses Gerät hat keine Regler". Unter 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 lässt er sich hingegen gar nicht starten, obwohl der Sound beim KDE-Einloggen und unter diversen Programmen (z.B. flash-Player unter Firefox) funtioniert. KMix tut es leider auch im 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 nicht...

```
Marvin II sebs # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfe028000 irq 20

```

Hier wird nur ein Gerät ausgegeben, unter 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 sind es zwei oder drei.

Die entsprechenden Ausgaben unter 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 liefere ich nach, wenn ich dieses System hochgefahren habe. 

Noch zu meinem System:

```

Marvin II sebs # uname -a

Linux Marvin II 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #6 SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 6 22:06:32 CEST 2010 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Ich bin ratlos, wie ich die Soundausgabe unter dem 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 reparieren soll.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für jede Hilfe!

Sebs

----------

## Sebs

So, hier die in meiner Mail von eben angekündigten Ergänzungen (diesmal vom System unter 2.6.31-gentoo-r6).

```
Marvin II sebs # lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            26832  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10648  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            18736  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3560  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33792  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3676  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_via      22648  1 

snd_hda_intel          16456  0 

snd_hda_codec          40376  2 snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_intel

snd_bt87x               7028  1 

snd_hwdep               4240  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                45680  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_bt87x

snd_timer              13544  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    37656  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_bt87x,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          5240  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_bt87x,snd_pcm

```

Wie mir gerade aufgefallen ist: doch nicht völlig identisch zur Ausgabe unter meinem anderen Kernel. Aber die bestehenden Unterschiede scheinen mir wie gesagt nicht relevant zu sein. Falls ich da falsch liege, lasse ich mich aber sehr gern korrigieren.

```
lspci | grep -i Audio

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

01:06.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)

```

Wie eben schon, der Brooktree (auf einer alten Happauge WinTV PCI, die ich aber momentan nicht benutze (mangels Antenne und weil ich gehofft hatte, Kmix würde dann statt der Regler für den Brooktree Chip diejenigen für den Onboard-Soundchip anzeigen, wie kann ich das eigentlich konfigurieren, dass Kmix mit mehreren Soundaus- bzw -eingabegeräten zusammenarbeitet?)

Und hier noch

```
0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfe028000 irq 22

 1 [Bt878          ]: Bt87x - Brooktree Bt878

                      Brooktree Bt878 at 0xfd8fe000, irq 18

```

Also ist auch hier nur der Brooktree-Chip mehr als unter dem andern Kernel. Das kann m.E. wie gesagt nicht das Probelm sein.

Nur leider funktioniert jetzt der Sound auch unter 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 nicht mehr...   :Sad: 

Ein jetzt völlig ratloser Sebs wäre wahnsinnig dankbar, wenn sich ein Experte/eine Expertin des Problems annehmen könnte...

Sebs

----------

## desultory

Moved from Multimedia to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

